# Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!



## Anglerboard-Team (11. August 2006)

Hier könnt ihr kommentieren.... 


> *Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!!!*
> Heute erhielten wir eine Fangmeldung unseres Mitglieds superuhl.
> Ein Hecht mit den Traummaßen von 1,28cm und 31 Pfund.
> Das "Ungetüm" fiel am 09.08.2006 im Staffelsee auf einen Blinker herrein.
> ...


----------



## camilos (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Geniales Tier! Gratulation. 

Soll ich es zu sagen wagen?   

Hoffentlich wurde er zurückgesetzt! :g 

Grüße


----------



## Ocrem (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

wow petri zu dem riesen monster#6 #6 

holla mir wärs da ganzschön im magen rumgegangen wenn aufeinmal so ein riesen hechtkopf aus dem wasser schaut


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Klasse Fisch, Gratulation!!


----------



## Franz_16 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Geiles Tier... würd ich auch gern mal fangen *Neid*  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Fänger #6


----------



## tamandua (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Meine Güte, was für ein Monster. Der Fänger und Begleitung sehen neben der kräftigen Dame ja regelrecht kleinwüchsig aus#6. Da kann man nur gratulieren und sich selber Glück wünschen, damit man auch mal so ein Foto ins ALbum heften kann.


----------



## Raabiat (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

meine Fresse....was ein Tier|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:

Petri Heil...

PS: nächste Wochenende werdet ihr so ein Bild auch von mir sehen.|supergri|supergri


----------



## ShogunZ (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Das nenn ich mal nen Fisch!
Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite!


----------



## Dieter1952 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

_Traumfisch..........kleiner Fangbericht wäre nett. Drillzeit, Köder, Schnur, Rute, Rolle usw._


----------



## sebastian (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Wow gratuliere ! Den Kopf würd ich mir ausstopfen lassen der is so einmalig groß, echt super


----------



## esox_105 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Petri Heil, zu solch Traumfisch #6 .


----------



## Ossipeter (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Wow was für eine Granate! Bitte etwas mehr Info über Drill, Kombo, Fangzeit etc.


----------



## petrikasus (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Donnerwetter, Petri zu dem Fisch.:m 
Das Bild ist in Seehausen vor dem Bootsverleih. Ich habe heute Mittag noch mit Esoxconny telefoniert und ihm vorgeschlagen mal den Staffelsee zu befischen. Das ist ein Zufall.


----------



## goeddoek (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Oha - das ist mal ein Hecht #6 

Großes Petri Heil und |schild-g  dem Fänger :m 

Ein Bericht dazu wär wirklich schön.


----------



## Seebaer (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Petri Heil den glücklichen Fänger #6 #6 #6


----------



## Josi28 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Erstmal Luftholen...........................................................|thinkerg: 
Dann staunen...........................................................:k 
Und Jetzt mal ein ganz GROßES.......PETRI HEIL........#: 
Und es gibt sie Doch noch..............................     
MFG. Andreas


----------



## Pikepauly (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Die Kombo ist Sportex - Shimano. Sonst geht das gar nicht.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!


----------



## Hechtpeter (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Glückwunsch , mehr geht wohl nicht#q #q #q #q 


Gruß Hechtpeter


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Wow echt nicht schlecht das Vieh ...
Glaub der würd den 60er den ich vorhin rausgeholt hab zum Frühstück verputzen |rolleyes


----------



## sebastian (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Ich glaub der hat sich schon auf Enten und Hunde spezialisiert 

Der Kopf is so unglaublich groß da kann man echt nur gratulieren, nochmal


----------



## FischAndy1980 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

*fettes* Petri, zum Hecht|rolleyes


----------



## oknel (12. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*



Dieter1952 schrieb:


> _Traumfisch..........kleiner Fangbericht wäre nett. Drillzeit, Köder, Schnur, Rute, Rolle usw._



is das wirklich so wichtig?

rute 2,10 fiberglas, rolle rileh rex, schnur 35er "dederon", köder rostiger blinker- 1986 1,28/33pfd

mfg


----------



## vertikal (12. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Ein absoluter Traumfisch!:k

Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu!#6#6#6

P.S.: Ein paar Detailinfos für die staunende Gemeinde wären wirklich nicht schlecht......


----------



## Raubfischer 1 (12. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

hammerteil, glückwunsch und ein dickes petri#a


----------



## makrelefan (12. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Großes Petri Heil zu so einem Fang. Glückwunsch Ein Bericht wäre super.


----------



## freibadwirt (12. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Glückwunsch zum Superfisch.#6 #6 #6 
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## Mac Gill (12. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

|schild-g #r #v #v


----------



## Drillinge (12. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Super teil.#6 


Aber trotzdem,ohne bericht schmeckt fisch dir nicht.  :q


----------



## herker (12. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Wow...riesen Tier, *Glückwunsch*, da kannst ein ganzes Jahr dran essen....


----------



## deer1312 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Ja, hallo erstmal:q!!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem riesen Esox. Geiles Teil. 

Ich im Gegensatz zu anderen Boardbesuchern hoffe, dass Du ihn nicht zurückgesetzt hast. ich denke das war auch nur ein Spass der / des Anderen. Ein Fisch von solcher Größe haut am Tag so viele andere Fische weg, dass es schade um den Nachwuchs wäre, wenn man ein solches Tier, dass eh nicht mehr eine so sehr lange Lebenserwartung hat, zurücksetzt.

Ist meine Meinung, muss nicht jeder mit mir übereinstimmen.

Aber trotzdem seeeeeehr schöner Fisch!!

Gruß

Lars


----------



## herker (13. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

@deer1312

Entlich mal einer der auch Fisch isst....|bla: 

Genau meine Meinung...#h 




#d !!!Man muß aber nicht alles mit nehmen!!!#d


----------



## AndreasH (13. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Moin Moin!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Auch aus Rostock ein fettes Petri Heil!!


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (13. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Ach, der geht ja noch, da habe ich schon viel Größere....

Mal im ernst, da ging doch bestimmt ein mega Ruck durch die Rute, würd mich mal interessieren, wie sich solch ein Tier im Drill verhält. Tobendes Ungetüm oder eher wie ne Sumpfkuh.
Auf jeden Fall mal ein Dickes Petri von mir, geile Sache#6

Steven


----------



## Manuel (13. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Ja super...:m :m :m 
würde ich auch gerne mal fangen.
Gratuliere zu dem Superfang.Petri.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und ein kräftiges Petri Heil zu diesem Traumfisch.:m #6


----------



## leowar (13. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

#6  *NichtSchlechtGuck*


----------



## fantazia (13. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

hui wirklich schöner fisch!!
dickes petri heil von mir#6


----------



## Lee_Iacocca (14. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Mir fällt da spontan ein Filmzitat ein:

"Godzilla, Godzilla !"

(Der kleine, verschreckte Chinese in gleichnamigem Film)

Wahnsinnsgerät !!!

Kann mich da nur meinen Vorrednern anschliessen:

Glückwunsch und verdammt, das Vieh muss ja Kraft haben wie ein Ochse !!!

Wenn man sich den Kopf von Nessy anschaut,
kann man ja ungefähr erahnen, das das Vieh einen
Eurer Köppe ohne Probs verspeisen könnte !!!

|uhoh:

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Der Doktor (15. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

So, dann gehör ich jetzt leider zu der Minderheit, die sich fragt, warum man so ein herrliches Exemplar töten muß?

Weil er zuviele Forellen und Saibling frisst und somit zu weit oben in der Nahrungskette steht? Oder muß dieses herrliche Tier jetzt als Staubfänger herhalten?

Im Gegensatz zu der leider weit verbreiteten Meinung ist es wissenschaftlich belegt, daß solche Großhechte ein Grundpfeiler eines jeden gesunden Bestandes sind.
Wieso und warum muß ich hoffentlich nicht erklären.

Auch wenn jetzt gleich einige Kollegen über mich herfallen, das ist meine Meinung und ich stehe dazu. Sorry....


----------



## NorbertF (15. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Hehehe wie immer wenn ein Fisch mit Foto hier reingestellt wird, spielen die alten Platten....

Von mir ein ein staunendes Gesicht und nen Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## fantazia (15. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

finde auch das es jeder so handhaben sollte wie er will.(solange man sich an bestehende gesetze hält natürlich)
eigentlich sind sone kommentare wieso man sonen grossen fisch nich released doch recht überflüssig oder#cklar jeder darf seine eigene meinung haben aber man muss die meinung anderer auch akzeptieren und nich immer wieder sone öde c&r diskussion anfangen.


----------



## Der Doktor (15. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Hehehe wie immer wenn ein Fisch mit Foto hier reingestellt wird, spielen die alten Platten....



Deine Platte ist leider auch nicht gerade die Neuste!
Das ist kein Bild sondern fast schon ne Schande. 
Fehlt nur noch der Fleischerhaken und das Blut am Unterarm. :v

Es ist durchaus möglich auch schöne Bilder zu machen. :q


----------



## fantazia (15. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

hier isn schöner fred wo man nach herzenslust über c&r diskutieren kann


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79449


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Echt unglaublich was imer so mit den bösen C&R Buchstaben abgeht! :g #d 

Ich und viele andere Leuts (die absolute Mehrheit) angeln um Fische zu fangen, sie  waidgerecht zu töten und aufzufuttern ! Wem das nicht paßt, der sollte das "blutige" Angeln lassen, sich lieber an seine Playstation setzen und da virtuell Fische drillen, denn das richtige Angeln ist echt - Jagd und Töten! Capiche? :m 

-- Und ein dickes Petri Heil #6  - was er zweifelsohne hatte - dem unbekannten Fänger, der sich ja immer noch nicht "berichtet" hat.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

...von mir auch ein dickes Petri zum Traumfisch....


----------



## Josi28 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

|krach: :v |krach: 

Hallo noch mal............

Habe das Thema mal bisschen verfolgt.........

Also Ich hätte den Fisch auch nicht zurück gesetzt.........

Wenn man einmal im Leben so einen Fisch fängt ???????

Ein DICKES Petri noch mal an die Fänger.........................

:m :m :m :m :q :q :q :m :m :m :m 


Mfg. Andreas


----------



## NorbertF (15. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*



Der Doktor schrieb:


> Deine Platte ist leider auch nicht gerade die Neuste!
> Das ist kein Bild sondern fast schon ne Schande.
> Fehlt nur noch der Fleischerhaken und das Blut am Unterarm. :v
> Es ist durchaus möglich auch schöne Bilder zu machen. :q



Eine Schande ist ganz was anderes, aber darüber soll hier nicht geredet werden. Möglicherweise hast du das falsche Hobby, Rosenzüchten könnte ich empfehlen, aber stich dich nicht.



> Also Ich hätte den Fisch auch nicht zurück gesetzt.........
> 
> Wenn man einmal im Leben so einen Fisch fängt ???????



Ich hätte ihn schon zurückgesetzt. Vielleicht fängt dann noch ein zweiter so nen Fisch...gute Gene sind wichtig für einen Bestand.
Ich versteh auch die andere Seite..eventuell muss er raus. Mir ist beides Recht, jeder wie er es für richtig hält, dafür sind wir mündige Bürger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*



> Mir ist beides Recht, jeder wie er es für richtig hält, dafür sind wir mündige Bürger.


:m :m :m :m :m


----------



## gerwinator (15. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

petri! geila fisch! :m 

und selbst so große "ungetüme" kann man noch sinnvoll verwerten... frikadellen, steaks, usw... und wegen einem großen hecht geht ja auch der bestand nich vor die hunde. meine beiden meterhechte kamen auch mit!


----------



## petrikasus (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Mir ist beides Recht, jeder wie er es für richtig hält, dafür sind wir mündige Bürger.


 

Leider sind hier manche halt "mündiger" und "am mündigersten" |uhoh: |bla: :q


----------



## Zopenhunter (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Glückwunsch an den Fänger und natürlich sollte jeder selbst entscheiden, ob der Fisch mitgenommen oder wieder zurück gesetzt wird. Ein etwas detaillierterer Fangbericht würde mich sehr interessieren!

PS:
Die Ansicht, das solche Hechte für die Bestandserhaltung und den Genpool einens Gewässers wichtig sind hab ich in letzter Zeit häufiger gehört. Auch in Zeitschriften und aus Richtung der Anglerverbände. Hier in der Gegend gibt es in einem (kleinen) Teil der Gewässer mittlerweile ein Entnahmefenster für Hechte. Das heisst: Alle Hechte bis z.B. 40cm sind geschützt und alle Hechte ab z.B. 1m sind ebenfalls geschützt. Dazwischen darf entnommen werden. 
Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es sowas auch schon in anderen Teilen Deutschlands gibt. Kann es sein, dass der Trend in diese Richtung geht?? Wenn die Hechtbestände sich dadurch etwas erholen, soll es mir nur recht sein. Und das hat NIX mit dieser furchtbaren C&R Diskussion zu tun, da muss man schon differenzieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Das mit den Großhechten ist ein wenig differenzierter zu sehen, es hängt eben vom Gewässer, den Deckungen und den Futterfischen ab. 2 Sachlagen sind eindeutig und sollen das mal verdeutlichen.

1. Wenn man reiche Futterfischmengen und auch große Mengen reproduzierender Fische wie z.B. Riesen-Brassenbestände und immens viele Barsche hat sowie große weitläufige Gewässer, finden die Großhechte immer ihr Futter und die anderen Nachwüchsler und auch Salmoniden können ausweichen. Dann kann man Großhechte gerne wieder zurücksetzen, u.U. erfüllen sie auch sehr wichtige Aufgaben als z.B. Vogelbekämpfer 

2. Wenn man diese Gewässersituation nicht hat, vornehmlich auch gesetzte Fische in kleineren Gewässern und wenig Deckung, dann gehört der Großhecht raus weil er vielen anderen kleineren die Plätze raubt, und diese verspeist. Ein großer wie auf dem Bild verspeist eben auch 70er Hechte und größer, daß ist für die Bilanz der mittleren Hechte sehr schlecht wenn sich ein Riese aus Futterfischgründen darauf spezialisieren muß. Erkennbar ist dies an vielen angebissenen mittleren Hechten. Der Hecht ist an sich der beste Hechtbekämpfer und Bestandsregulierer, aber wenn ein zu großer die mittleren dauernd wegholt kommt die ganze Pyramide durcheinander, man hat dann riesige Mengen Brut in einem Laichgewässer und viele kleine Krauthechte, darüber hinaus werden die mittleren Hechte stark dezimiert wenn nicht reichlich Versteckplätze in dem Wasser sind (also alle Teiche ohne ausgedehnte Krautbeete). Auch für Barschbestände und Weißfische ist das nicht gut, da deren größere Exemplare vornehmlich von den mittleren Hechten vertilgt werden.

Das soll nur mal die beiden Möglichkeiten aufzeigen. Wie es für das jeweilige Gewässer aussieht, muß erst eine Expertise ermitteln.

Lustig :g finde ich immer nur diese Aktionen "Hecht um jedes Mittel und ohne Maß heraus", was die Vermehrung durch Ausschalten der Brutfressergrößen von so 40-60cm nur extrem explosiv beschleunigt. Ohne harmonische Hechtpyramide wird das alles nichts.


----------



## Tüdel (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Zurück zum Ausgangsthema?!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Petri Heil zu diesem Ausnahmefisch.
Ich würde auch gerne einen Fangebricht lesen.

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## superuhl (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Also erstmal danke für die Glückwünsche! 
Is ja Wahnsinn wie viele Leute hier reinschreiben!!! Ich kann erst jetzt was dazu schreiben weil ich seit Sonntag schon wieder zum Angeln am schönen Staffelsee verweile ; ). Hab nur gerade zufällig ein Internetcafe entdeckt. 
Aber zum Fisch:
Es ging in der Früh schon gut los. Wir sind so von zuhause losgefahren, daß wir pünktlich um 8 anfangen können. Auf halber Strecke hab ich dann gemerkt, daß die rechte Vorderbremse meines Autos fest wird. Also zurück und mit dem Auto meines Spezls wieder los. Angelbeginn: 10 Uhr
Am Bootsverleih gefragt ob in der letzten Zeit was geht. Die Dame sagt, daß seit 2-3 Wochen gar nix gefangen wurde. Also nächster Frust. Alles schnell ins Boot gepackt, 6 Stunden geschleppt ohne einen Zupfer. Wir haben uns dann einfach im Freiwasser treiben lassen und ich hab angefangen zu blinkern. Beim sechsten oder siebten Wurf dann plötzlich ein Riesenschlag. Naja, und dann gings richtig rund. Zuerst gings senkrecht ab nach unten. Da war dann eh schon klar, daß es kein kleiner is. Es hat dann so ungefähr 20 min gedauert bis er das erste mal in Bootsnähe war. Fand er wohl nicht so lustig, auf jeden Fall ist er ungefähr 10m vor dem boot senkrecht nach oben geschossen und rausgesprungen. Da wär ich vor Schreck fast rückwärts aus dem Boot gefallen!!! Von da ab ham auch die Angler drumrum das Angeln eingestellt : ).
Ich hab dann einfach nur versucht ihn mit Gewalt zum Boot zu holen weil klar war, daß mein Hartmono!!!-Vorfach das nicht lange mitmacht. Mein Kumpel (noch nie in einem Boot gesessen und noch nie eine Angel gesehen) hat das Netz ins Wasser gehalten und den Fisch im ersten Versuch gelandet als hätte er noch nie was anderes getan... Insgesamt hat das so ne halbe Stunde gedauert.
Nach dem Abschlagen hab ich dann gesehen, dass das Vorfach nur noch an einem Fetzen hängt und der Wirbel (immerhin ein 21 kg Wirbel) komplett aufgebogen war. Die Schnur hing also auf beiden Seiten nur noch im offenen Wirbel...
Alles in allem RIESENDUSEL!!!
Deshalb an der Stelle ein großes DANKESCHÖN an meinen Keschermeister!!!

Zum Material:
Einfacher Silberlöffel als Köder
Fireline mit knapp 20kg
20 Jahre alte geerbte Rute
Hartmono-Vorfach

Grüße


----------



## OLLI01 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*



*WOW!!!#6 *​


----------



## Laksos (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Ein Superpetri zu diesem tollen Fang!!!#6


----------



## petrikasus (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Hallo superuhl,

in welchem Bereich des Sees wart Ihr? Ich habe meine "Kindheit" am Staffelsee verbracht, war aber nur einmal mit einer Fischerin morgens Netze einholen, ansonsten hab ich dort nie geangelt.


----------



## RaEma (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

wow, super fang!
so ein schwerer ist uns leider ´04 und ´05 im urlaub dort nicht auf den köder gegangen... unser größter war "nur" 1,10m.
aber super gewässer da, dass kann man sagen!

der see kann es auch verkaften, wenn einer der schweren mal mitgenommen wird, auch wenn ich das selber absolut nicht gut finde, solche fische mitzunehmen!

falls der fänger hier mitpostest:
mich würd rein aus "insider"-interesse mal interessieren, wo Du den hecht bekommen hast (?)

unser großer biss an der kleinen insel vor uffing...

schönen gruß,

>>Raphael<<


----------



## olafjans (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Oha, Petri Heil zum Traumfisch!!!

Willkommen im Club, solche Hechte fange ich fast jede Woche, immer so zwischen 01.00 Uhr und 10.00 Uhr, direkt von meinem Bett aus!!! 
Leider gibt es keine Fotos von denen.....Immer wenn ich aufwache, habe ich vergessen eines zu machen......


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*



superuhl schrieb:


> Nach dem Abschlagen hab ich dann gesehen, dass das Vorfach nur noch an einem Fetzen hängt und der Wirbel (immerhin ein 21 kg Wirbel) komplett aufgebogen war. Die Schnur hing also auf beiden Seiten nur noch im offenen Wirbel...
> Alles in allem RIESENDUSEL!!!


Was soll man dazu noch sagen - ist ja mehr Glück als bei einem Lottogewinn! Manchmal spielen Petrus, Luzifer und Fortuna wohl Poker oder so !? :m


----------



## guetselman (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Dickes Petri auch von mir, klasse Fisch.#6 



superuhl schrieb:


> [...] Mein Kumpel (noch nie in einem Boot gesessen und noch nie eine Angel gesehen) hat das Netz ins Wasser gehalten und den Fisch im ersten Versuch gelandet als hätte er noch nie was anderes getan[...]



Das war wahrscheinlich auch Dein Glück, ein alter Angelhase hätte wahrschenlich vor Aufregung den Kescher versenkt  

Was Dein Kumpel jetzt wohl denkt, zum ersten Mal beim Angeln dabei und gleich so ein Monstrum, der hat jetzt bestimmt auch Lust aufs Angeln bekommen oder?
Seine Kescherprüfung hat er ja schon mit Bravour bestanden 

Kof

Jens


----------



## hangloose (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Sehr coole Story.

Und vor allem mit einem Silberlöffel und einer geerbten Rute. Das ist doch schön zu hören, dass so große Fische auch ohne Materialschlacht gefangen werden. 

Back to the roots ohne viel Pseudowissenschaft ums Angeln.

By the way: Wo ist eigentlich der Staffelsee? Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

*Natürlich EIN DICKES PETRI dem Fänger, zu diesem grandiosen Tier !
Ohne Frage, ein Fang, der nicht alltäglich erscheint !* #6 

Jedoch muss ich dem DOKTOR auch gewisse Teile Recht zu sprechen !
Will das Thema hier nicht aufwärmen .. sondern ihm lediglich den Rücken stärken. Ansichten sind verschieden & mir wäre es verdammt schwer gefallen, dieses Tier abzutrümmern. Mir würde in diesem Falle die Hintergründigkeit fehlen !
Wenn Ihr das anders seht, ist das IN ORDNUNG .. aber lasst auch uns unsere Meinung 

Im Übrigen zu dem Punkt mit dem Bild ... wenn schon solch ein stattliches Tier festes Land erreicht, dann muss doch ein stattlicheres Foto drin sein !!!



Der Doktor schrieb:


> So, dann gehör ich jetzt leider zu der Minderheit, die sich fragt, warum man so ein herrliches Exemplar töten muß?
> 
> Weil er zuviele Forellen und Saibling frisst und somit zu weit oben in der Nahrungskette steht? Oder muß dieses herrliche Tier jetzt als Staubfänger herhalten?
> 
> ...





Der Doktor schrieb:


> Das ist kein Bild sondern fast schon ne Schande.
> Fehlt nur noch der Fleischerhaken und das Blut am Unterarm. :v
> 
> Es ist durchaus möglich auch schöne Bilder zu machen. :q


----------



## CyKingTJ (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Was ist an dem Bild verkehrt? Das ist doch in Ordnung und der Fang ist allemal super. 

Wer nicht möchte muss doch nicht noch eine Fotosession einlegen nur damit die Bilder irgendwem besser gefallen.


----------



## petrikasus (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

@hangloose: Staffelsee ist ca. 70km südwestlich von München auf dem Weg nach Garmisch-Partenkirchen gelegen. Es ist so ziemlich die letzte Ebene vor den Alpen.


----------



## hangloose (24. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

@petrikasus.

Besten Dank für die Info.


----------



## superuhl (24. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Das Bild mit dem Blut am Unterarm könnt ich bei Bedarf nachreichen. :q 
Da dieses Bild das einzige ohne Blut und mit meinem Keschergott ist denk ich es ist ganz in Ordnung. Er sollte schon mit drauf sein...

Anfahrt zum Staffelsee: Garmischer Autobahn, Ausfahrt Murnau, Tageskarten nur in Seehausen (14€ die Tageskarte, Boot 13€, angeln mit einer Rute von 8-19 Uhr)



Ah super!! Jetzt hab ich auch rausgefunden wie ichs nachreichen kann.
Besser??


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (24. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Hallo superuhl,

was lehrt Dich das!?:
Nie wieder ein Foto oder einen Bericht
über einen Super-Fang ins Board. Du wirst
zwar von einigen  Anglerfreunden
ehrlich beglückwünscht, aber diverse Neid-
hammel werden immer versuchen, Deinen
Fang  niederzumachen  und als Verbrechen
gegen die Natur darzustellen.

Aber eines steht ja wohl fest:
Dieser Fisch ist nicht der einzige 
Großvater und Bestands-Erhalter 
in diesem Gewässer.  Da gibt es 
sicher noch einige mehr. 

(Im Übrigen frißt er seine hoffnungsvollen
jüngeren Artgenossen bis mindestens 
70 cm gnadenlos auf.) Soviel zum Thema
Fortbestand.

Ich hätte ihn auch mitgenommen!!!!
Und ich bin davon überzeugt, das die
Kritiker hier diesen Fisch klammheimlich
und ohne Aufsehen wieder zurück gesetzt
hätten, nur  um  kein  Aufsehen zu  erregen.
(Neid ist nicht der beste Freund und lachen
kann ich über solche Beiträge schon gar nicht)

Ich wünsche  Dir weiterhin 
viel Erfolg und große Fische!

Volker


----------



## superuhl (24. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Danke! Naja meine nächsten Hechte in der Größe behalt ich halt für mich...:q :q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (25. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*



Volker Lamprecht schrieb:


> aber diverse Neid-
> hammel werden immer versuchen, Deinen
> Fang  niederzumachen  und als Verbrechen
> gegen die Natur darzustellen.
> ...


Tut mir leid Volker, aber über solche arroganten Posts kann ich widerum nicht lachen !
Neid ist keine Tugend ! Akzeptanz & Toleranz schon .. über die beiden letzteren verfügst Du anscheinend nicht ! Schade !

Das Wort NEID ist für mich ein Fremdwort .. oder wie begründest Du folgende Aussagen ? Mit _"anteiligem Neid"_ etwa ???


MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> *Natürlich EIN DICKES PETRI dem Fänger, zu diesem grandiosen Tier !
> Ohne Frage, ein Fang, der nicht alltäglich erscheint !* #6
> 
> Wenn Ihr das anders seht, ist das IN ORDNUNG .. aber lasst auch uns unsere Meinung



meridian


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

@basti...|good: #6 |good:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

@superuhl:
laß dich bloß von all dem nicht negativ antouchen, ich finde das ist ein toller Fang, unter phantastischen Umständen #6 und es macht mir Freude über dieses Forum in diesem Thread ein wenig dran teilzunehmen, auch Details zu erfahren usw.

Was mich ein wenig traurig stimmt, ist die Intoleranz (wie in diesem Thread-Beispiel) in der Anglerschaft und gerade der engagierteren Anglergruppe untereinander. 
Meine Meinung: Wer den Fisch mitnehmen und verwerten will soll es waidgerecht tun, Wer zurücksetzen will soll dies angemessen tun. 
Hoffentlich schlägt sich das auch mal in den relevanten Gesetzen und Verordnungen nieder, so weit weg davon ist der Verordnungsstand im Moment aber zum Glück auch nicht.

Solche Streitereien um des Kaisers Bart sind ein Armutszeugnis. :c 
Muß man sich eigentlich nicht mehr wundern, daß sich die Anglerspitzen von VDSF und DAV z.B. nicht einig werden, und das immer mehr idiotische gängelnde Verordnungen über uns hereinkommen.


----------



## rudlinger (25. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Muß man sich eigentlich nicht mehr wundern, daß sich die Anglerspitzen von VDSF und DAV z.B. nicht einig werden, und das immer mehr idiotische gängelnde Verordnungen über uns hereinkommen.




|good: |good: |good: 


Genau das dacht ich eben auch.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

mensch, ich seh erst jetzt diesen thread!!! genialer hecht, wenn auch spät aber natürlich auch von mir ein dickes petri heil!!! immer wieder witzig: ich mach mir nen kopf, welcher köder, welches gerät, alles high-tec krams, unsummen an kohle raushauen und du fängst nen rekordhecht auf nen "dummen"blinker mit ner alten gerte :-DDDDD toller fang!

zum fressverhalten: ein großer hecht frisst doch keinen bestand weg, leute!!! ich sage immer: früher hat keiner reingefuscht und alles ging seinen weg, so soll es ja auch sein. nur wir fummeln der natur im a**** rum. nen kleiner hecht, der schlägt sich den bauch voll, der muss ja auch erstmal masse produzieren. 

meist wird ein futterquotient von 1:5 bis 1:10 angegeben. ein hecht muss also fünf bis zehn kilo nahrung zu sich nehmen, um ein kilo gewicht anzusetzen.mit zunehmendem alter nimmt das verhältnis eher zu, die produktivität des hechtes nimmt also ab. 

ich hab bis jetzt nen neunziger geknüppelt. der tat mir danach sowas von leid! ich kann einfach so große und wunderschöne tiere nicht töten, daher mache ich es auch bestimmt nicht mehr. ich will lieber nen großhechtbestand, damit auch andere sich daran erfreuen können, ich wills ja auch. 

achso, ich angel nur noch mit blinker ;-)


----------



## frankie77 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Petri!

SChönes Tier.....den hätte ich auch gerne mal an nem feinen Geschirr gedrillt ;-))

Zu spät **heul


Glückwunsch nochmal!


----------



## olafjans (28. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Ist es nicht sowieso eher so, dass Grosshechte aufgrund ihres hohen Alters "faul" werden, und wesentlich häufiger tote Fische vom Grund aufnehmen, oder auch kranke, in Schwimmverhalten beeinträchtigte Fische fressen, als jüngere? Hab ich jedenfalls schon öfter in Angelmagazinen gelesen.
Ausserdem glaube ich, dass der Mensch bei gösseren Gewässern nicht bei der Bestandsregulierung nachhelfen muss, das hat die Natur schon so eingerichtet. 
Woher kommen denn sonst all die schönen Fischarten, die wir beangeln?


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

@superuhl  #h 

Auch wenn "Euer" Fang schon ein paar Tage zurück liegt, hier noch mal ein kräftiges *" Petri Heil "* von mir.  :m 
Ich habe in meinem Leben sicherlich auch schon so manchen Hecht gefangen (so Kapitale nicht ganz #6 ), viele durften wieder schwimmen, einige landeten in der Küche. Mein mit Abstand größter Hecht maß "nur" 1,22m und wog 23,5 Pfund.  |supergri   Sicherlich auch ein super Fang. Tja und was soll ich sagen, auch ich habe diesen Hecht entnommen!!! Man was war das für ein Erlebnis! #6 
Ach übrigens habe ich "Steakteile" vom Hecht damals (1994) geräuchert. Ich kann Euch sagen, es war ein Gaumenschmaus!!! :m


----------



## Cruxerbert (1. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Echt traurig, dass noch immer solch schöne Fische entnommen werden. Das ist meiner Meinung nach keine Größe mehr, die man essen muß/kann. Als Trophäe kann man sich sicher streiten, aber das muß ja im Zeitalter der digitalen Fotografie nicht mehr sein oder? Dieser Fisch hat so einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und könnte bestimmt die ein oder andere Geschichte erzählen. |rolleyes 
Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, auch ich bin leidenschaftlicher Angler und auch ich möchte soviel wie möglich und am besten so groß wie möglich fangen. Auch ich habe schon große Fische entnommen und habe mich dann immer sehr geärgert, dass ich den Fisch entnommen haben. Meine Einstellung hat sich aber eindeutig zum Catch & Release entwickelt, da es meiner Ansicht nach nur so werden kann, wie noch vor 50 Jahren. Was ich aus dieser Zeit aus den Erzählungen meines Opas gehört habe, muß das der absolute Wahnsinn gewesen sein. Über Forellen - Puffs müssen wir uns nicht unterhalten, aber über Seen und Flüsse in Deutschland, die haben im Laufe der Jahre doch sehr stark abgebaut und es wir sehr lange dauern (hoffentlich überhaupt) bis es mal annähernd so wird, wie in früheren Jahren. Ich hoffe es fühlt sich niemand angegriffen, aber das ist meine Meinung und nur so werden auch die Nörgler aufhören könne zu nörgeln. (Bin selbst ein kleiner Nörgler)#c


----------



## T.T (1. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Ich habe die Diskussion hier verfolgt, konnte mich aber ehrlich gesagt, nicht zwischen abschlagen oder releasen eines solchen Fisches entscheiden. 
Daher habe ich mich an einen Fischereibiologen gewandt, und ihn gefragt, wie er das Ganze aus fischereibiologischer Sicht sieht. 

Meine Frage lautete: Ist die Entnahme eines solchen Hechtes ein "Fluch", oder doch eher ein "Segen" für das betreffende Gewässer.

Als Antwort kam:





> Die Frage ist mit Fluch oder Segen
> ein wenig polarisierend, wobei die Entnahme von maßigen Fischen nur in den allerseltensten Fällen als Fluch bezeichnet werden kann.
> 
> Wenn ein Gewässer nach guter fischereilicher Praxis bewirtschaftet wird, ist die Entnahme des Hechtes gerechtfertigt, sowohl rechtlich als auch biologisch. In diesem Fall gibt es genügend adulte Hechte, die für den Erhalt des Bestandes sorgen, oder als Räuber die Bestände regulieren, das ist meist auch ohne Besatz möglich, beim Hecht....
> ...



Zu der Frage ob dann nicht 1A Gene dem See entnommen werden, gab es diese Antwort:


> Die Sorge um das Erbgut sollte sich immer nur auf die "letzten ihrer Art" beziehen. Dieses besondere Erbgut von 128 cm sollte aber jedes Jahr ausreichend (tausende) Nachkommen gezeugt haben, die ebenso wie die Eltern die genetische Veranlagung besitzen groß zu werden.
> 
> Möglicherweise wird hier ein Hecht mit einem Trakehner Deckhengst verwechselt. Fische haben aber nun mal eine ganz andere Reproduktionsstrategie und vermehren sich massenhaft, so daß man jedes Jahr tausende Tempelhüter rumschwimmen hat und nicht den Einen umsorgen muß. Ich habe manchmal den Eindruck, daß sich viele mit Catch & Release durchmogeln wollen und dafür sowas ins Spiel bringen.



Rein rechtlich betrachtet ist die Sache ja eh klar. Fischereibiologisch habe ich jetzt auch ne Aussage, bleibt also nur noch die Frage der Verwertbarkeit. 

Der Kopf käme bei mir an die Wand, und der Rest würde verputzt werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*



Cruxerbert schrieb:


> da es meiner Ansicht nach nur so werden kann, wie noch vor 50 Jahren.


Das ist definitiv falsch, da das Zurücksetzen einzelner Fische relativ bedeutungslos ist. 
Ein sehr großer Raubfisch kann in kleinen (oder sehr nahrungsarmen) Gewässern sogar eine Plage oder Katastrophe sein, aber das sind auch genau die problematische Gewässer.

Weil: oft ohne natürlichen Nachwuchs. Man kann da wohl nicht genug drauf hin weisen und immer wieder nachsetzen:
Gute Ablaichmöglichkeiten (überhaupt welche |rolleyes ), Ablaichbedingungen und Kinderstube ist das A & O eines guten Fischbestandes. Ob man da welche reinsetzt und wieviel man rausangelt ist relativ bedeutungslos bei vorhandenen guten Brutaufkommen. 

Jede Selbstbeweihräucherung guter Taten im Zurücksetzen oder sonstiges ist Nichts im Vergleich zum Brutaufkommen der Fische, hier geht es um Millionen mal Abermillionen, das ist was zählt oder untergeht. Der Fisch war mal sprichwörtlich für gigantische Vermehrung (zahlreich wie die Fische im Wasser), daran sollte man sich erinnern und immer wieder drauf pochen, bei Schützern aller Art, Politikern, Funktionären usw. .
Wasser+Bodenreinheit, Gewässerausbau (=Zerstörung), Laichplatzrenaturierung etc. etc., das sind Themen wo es sich zu engagieren lohnt, wenn einem die Fische am Herzen liegen.


----------



## Hecht-Sebi (1. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

Klasse Fisch ! #6 

Würd ich auch gern mal fangen.   #q #q |kopfkrat |kopfkrat :c :c 

*Petri Heil !!*


Gruß Hecht-Sebi


----------



## Pike-Jerk (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

AngelDet - Vergiss die ganzen blöden Bemerkungen - Gratulation zum Fisch - freut mich.  Übrigens habe ich diesen Sommer aus dem Staffelsee auch 3,50 Meter Hecht gefischt. Natürlich nicht am Stück, sondern auf 5 Portionen aufgeteilt. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns 2007 am Staffelsee (Ich bin jeden Sommer dort)#6


----------



## NorbertF (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!*

@AngelDet:
und wie erklärst du dir dann die mittlerweile wieder sehr guten Bestände in zB Holland und Irland (seit massiv C&R betrieben wird) und die grösstenteils bescheidenen Bestände bei uns im Land des alles totschlagens?
Alles nur Blödsinn oder?
Sorry diese an den Haaren herbeigezogenen "fischereibiologischen" Argumente sind einfach nur lächerlich. Das Gegenteil wurde bereits zigmal bewiesen durch die Praxis.


----------

